# No CAFD in SVT after flashing NBT Firmware



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Throg said:


> Hi everyone. I just wanted to ring in and introduce myself. I own a 2012 528i (F10). I'm a newbie to BMW coding but not for hacking devices running on Linux. I have spent the last 3 or so weeks reading documentation and forums just to familiarize myself with the terminology and to get a basic understanding of what I'm supposed to do so I don't just jump in and brick my car. I already got my cable and E-Sys software. I've even successfully made a couple of simple changes. What disappoints me most is that all of the cool stuff I want/need to do are in HU_NBT. But that module doesn't even show in the list. Is this something I can add in somehow? Or is it located somewhere I haven't poked around in yet? Any help at all would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Also any hints, tips & tricks for a newb would be most welcome as well.
> 
> Jim


A 2012 F10 has older CIC Head Unit. NBT did not arrive until 2013 F10. So, you have HU_CIC instead on HU_NBT.


----------

